# Chat Room! Meet Me Here To Chat!



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Dec 6, 2006)

We all want a chat room, but RollItUp might not! I can see where they are coming from! Another post I read stated that people wouldn't post here on rollitup if there was a chat room. But hey If ya'll want to chat meet me here!

https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=flashchat

Found this site by mistake. It has a cool chat room with web cam and all!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Dec 24, 2006)

very interesting chat room.. I can not log in.. I like the idea of a chat room with cameras....


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 6, 2007)

not having any luck logging in either.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 7, 2007)

allright im convinced enough of you want it, it should be up this week


----------



## 420penguin (Jan 7, 2007)

I doubt I'll use any webcam features. Bit shy about cameras.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 7, 2007)

ok guys here it is... still in beta mode but feel free to test it out:

https://www.rollitup.org/misc.php?do=flashchat


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

thanks rollitup..

can we get a nice fat link on the home page?

lovelovelove


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 7, 2007)

that comes tomorrow apparently rollitup had been working on getting the chat room up and running all day.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

is there another thread about the chat room?

cheers


----------



## nongreenthumb (Jan 7, 2007)

dont think so buy you were only there for 15 seconds


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 7, 2007)

The chat room is being blesssed by ROLLITUP now.. we are having a great talk!!

lovelovelove


----------



## Widow Maker (Jan 8, 2007)

Great. I tried it out a few minutes ago. It would be great if a link was up by the mj pics. another board I am on tells you how many peeps are chatting next to the link. I think it could bring us a little closer. Live chat is cool.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Jan 8, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> I think it could bring us a little closer. Live chat is cool.


----------

